# Ultrasound Guided Transforaminal Injection



## consultingbykristin (Jun 26, 2013)

Is anyone billing Medicare (California or other states) for an ultrasound guided transforaminal injection.  We have Category III Code 0228T for a cervical injection.  I'm looking for payment and policy information.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fami (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,
Here you go.......... CA state.

APC Status Indicator  T 

APC  00207 - Level III Nerve Injections 
Wage Adjusted APC Payment  $ 643.21 
Relative Weight 7.9333 
National Payment Rate $ 565.75 
National Unadjusted Coinsurance $ 0.00 
Minimum Unadjusted Coinsurance $ 113.15 


Fami


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 26, 2013)

For the professional side, I believe the category III could have a payment indicator of carrier priced and the Medicare carrier you are billing would price it at the time of processing.


----------

